# Oklacon



## Kahrio (Apr 11, 2010)

Oklacon! in well, Oklahoma of course.

never actually been myself but was considering going this year. but i dont want to go by myself, being that i lack any furry friends round these parts...

so i wondered if maybe anyone here was going, maybe we could meet up and enjoy the con together, and well you know be friends. i can always use another friend.


----------



## Kahrio (Apr 19, 2010)

bump!

ah man... no oklafurs? their so hard to find these oklahoma furries, i know they exist, but... in the shadows... furry in secret revealing their identities to no one.....

heheh, i need to stop reading so many comics...


----------



## Seffywuff (May 9, 2010)

I live in Oklahoma City and am going to Oklacon. It's a very interesting convention. Make sure you bring blankets! Send me a message on my FA some time.


----------



## Keryu (May 10, 2010)

I live in GA but I'll be at Oklacon~


----------



## Kahrio (May 10, 2010)

oh cool! i was beginning to think i was the only one here going. and you say you've been before? well dont suppose you might let a lone fur tag along would you seffywuff? maybe we might even meet keryu and have an FAF group? i dont know thats just me thinking. that and i have the sense of direction of a pile of gravel and im desperately looking for help to find my way there...


----------



## Blayze (May 10, 2010)

I'm an okie as well, but it's a bit too far for me to make it. It'd be kind of awkward to go stay at a "friend's house" over 2 hours away that my parents have never met. (I'm still in high school, just to clear that up) I'd like to go, but I can't.


----------



## Kahrio (May 10, 2010)

oh thats ok, i understand. you cant make em' all. give it a couple years and you'll have all tthe freedom you'll need! but you gotta promiise you'll make it then lad.


----------



## Blayze (May 11, 2010)

The way things usually go for me, I can never make any promises that far ahead of time. I'm fairly certain next year will be good though. I'll be 18 by that time, but it's still a pretty big maybe.


----------



## Kahrio (May 11, 2010)

ah, you'll be with good responsible people, dont worry.  i may be a nogitsune but this is no trick or lie, you'll be among good people.

though im still not sure what you might tell your parents... thats a difficult one. my parents were always hard on me about where i went when i lived at home. i didn't get to much freedom untill i went out and got my own place. but you got a whole year to devise a plan.


----------



## Falconpunch (May 19, 2010)

I may go to oklacon if I can carpool with someone. I have my own vehicle. Chevy  s10. So I can take ONE person with me. I can't afford the gas alone. But If I can make it, I'm going.


----------



## Istanbul (May 22, 2010)

My first Oklacon was in 2008. I've made it a point to be at every Oklacon since, and will be at this one as well. (I pre-registered at the end of last year). I know at least a dozen furs local to me will be going as well.


----------



## Kahrio (May 22, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> My first Oklacon was in 2008. I've made it a point to be at every Oklacon since, and will be at this one as well. (I pre-registered at the end of last year). I know at least a dozen furs local to me will be going as well.



where you comin in from? I don't suppose I could follow you? Or something like that?


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

I stole an Oklahoma fur. He now be's in Illinois. However, we're going back in the beginning of June. When is Oklacon?


----------



## SwaggleTooth (May 23, 2010)

I would LOVE to go to Oklacon this year. It'll be my first, not just Oklacon but con in general. I have anxiety-issues related to hotels, which is what has kept me from going to a con before, but a con IN THE WOODS? Sounds like where its supposed to be. 

I would find need a ride, though. I'm in St. Louis, MO and only have one other friend who's a fur out here, who probably wouldn't be willing to drive. But I'll find a way.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 23, 2010)

I'm hoping to go to Oklacon with some of the other KCfurs. I think we are going to have a pretty good group caravanning down. I got shivers just thinking about it. It will be my first con too, and I can actually go to cons now that I will be in college.


----------



## Falconpunch (May 24, 2010)

I went to Wild Nights 2010. That was a great con. If Oklacon doesn't beat that then I have found a benchmark con to go to. But I really need to get someone to carpool with me. >.>


----------



## Rayden (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as my finances remain good this year I am planning on going. I have been to several other cons here in OKC, but Oklacon will be my first furry con.


----------



## OdaWolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Wild Nights 2010 was my first con to ever attend but I spent most of it sleeping... For some reason.  I'm really looking forward to Oklacon though!  <3


----------



## Ferdie (Sep 27, 2010)

Oklacon will be my first.

Be gentle...


----------



## Bir (Sep 29, 2010)

I live in Oklahoma.

I don't have a car or license, though. For me to go, someone would have to be willing to take my boyfriend and I >_<;;;


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 29, 2010)

Bir said:


> I live in Oklahoma.
> 
> I don't have a car or license, though. For me to go, someone would have to be willing to take my boyfriend and I >_<;;;



Have you considered trying to post on their forum to try to get a ride? Depending on where in Oklahoma you live, there will probably be lots of people passing your way on the way to the con, and giving you and your boyfriend a lift could be trivial.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 29, 2010)

There are some awesome fursuiters who attend Oklacon. Calamity, Okiedokie, Jase to name a few. Need to win the lottery to go, but doesn't gamble.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm stuck in Oklahoma until January, and I know only a few furs in the state. But Oklacon was my first con, and I'll be returning this year.


----------



## Ratchet4620 (Oct 14, 2010)

FYI copied from the cons facebook "Wow, we're getting 5 registrations an hour in the final day of prereg. 240 and counting... that means we've surpassed ALL of last year's attendance in PREREG alone this year."

Cant wait to see everyone ^^  its gonna be lots of fun!


----------



## VonRedwing (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a booth at Oklacon!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 15, 2010)

Heh, I didn't prereg because I wasn't sure I'd be able to make it. Looks like I'm gonna have to go to Outdoor Recreation and rent a tent!


----------



## Bir (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in Oklahoma.

But I have no car.

I really want to go, but I'd have to depend on someone else taking me, and only for one night. I wouldn't be able to stay the entire weekend.

That being said, if you fall into that category and can use two people to come along, send me a PM. xD

Edit: Oops, I forgot I already posted here. xD


----------



## Ratchet4620 (Oct 16, 2010)

I will be there from Thursday to Monday and will most likely be working with Heros on A/V


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a note to anyone planning to attend:

Some last-minute problems with the Lodge have crept up; as a result, the Lodge will be unavailable. If you had reservations there, Oklacon staff have probably already been in touch with you to make other arrangements.

That said...

A-Frame space is probably going to be at a serious premium this year. If you aren't going to arrive on Thursday, I strongly recommend you look into one of the motels in Watonga; they're inexpensive and of decent quality (I stayed in one my first year), and not very far away.


----------



## AWolfNamedLynx (Oct 20, 2010)

I just decided to attend Oklacon a few days ago.  I'm coming by myself, and I don't really know many people who will be there, so send me a msg here or at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/awolfnamedlynx/ if you would be interested in meeting up.  I'm bringing my sketch book and hope to find people to just hang out with and chat/draw/talk.


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 21, 2010)

At Oklacon, there's never any shortage of people to hang out and chat/draw/talk with, at least in my experience. (Especially not this year, when record numbers are virtually guaranteed.)

Also, for those who haven't attended before, there is an open campfire for pretty much the entire con. As long as you clean up after yourself, it's a great idea to bring hot dogs, marshmallows, and other goodies you would roast over a campfire.


----------

